# Clanton, AL-Chilton County HS-PUPPY



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

Stray, abandoned and city pick up dogs MUST be held 7 days before adoption or release to rescue organizations. Owner surrendered dogs are usually available immediately for adoption, release to approved rescues or euthanasia if space is required. If the release date is not noted in the pet description, contact the shelter by phone or email for specifics. Litters of puppies brought in are not subject to the 7 day hold period and are usually available immediately. 

Chilton County Humane Society 
Clanton, AL 
205-755-9170 
Email Chilton County Humane Society 
See more pets from Chilton County Humane Society 

Adoption is easy - just come by the shelter and fall in love with a fuzzy face! Our adoption fee is a reasonable $65 for dogs and $50 for cats. This includes DHPP vaccine and dewormer given at the shelter, free vet exam at one of our participating vets, rabies shot and spay/neuter. *Note: Some vets may charge additional fees at the time of service. Pets that arrive at the shelter already altered can be adopted at a discounted rate. 

Stray animals must be kept at the shelter a minimum of 7 days before they can be adopted. All dogs and cats are altered before they go home with their new families. The adoption paperwork must be processed, then the pet will be scheduled to be spayed/neutered as soon as possible. 

A Word About Long-Distance Adoptions
People often ask if we will adopt out of state. The short answer is yes, but you must come pick up the dog/cat. However, we encourage you to visit your local shelter before driving across 2 states to adopt a pet from us. Many shelters are not listed on Petfinder, but still have wonderful dogs and cats in need of homes. PLEASE visit your local shelter if you are considering adoption! 

The shelter is unable to HOLD animals for an adopter longer than 24 hours. 

If you adopt an animal from the shelter and you are out of the area, YOU ARE RESPONSIBLE for making travel arrangements or boarding arrangements until you can pick your pet up.

Come Visit Us!
The shelter is located off Hwy 31 S in Clanton. 
Directions from I-65. Go to exit 205 and turn onto Hwy 31 toward Clanton. Go approximately 1 mile and 
turn left onto Shade Tree Drive, just past "In and Out Tire." 

Shelter hours are:
Mon, Tues, Thurs, Fri - 10:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m. 
Wed - 10:00 a.m. to 12:00 p.m.
Sat - 10 a.m. to 12 p.m.
Sunday - Closed 


Chilton County Humane Society 
139 Shade Tree Drive 
Clanton, AL 35045 

Phone: 205-755-9170

Email: [email protected]

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11589259

<span style="color: #993399"> They do not have her sex or age listed that I could find, she is to cute to say in any shelter.</span>


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

I agree!! Absolutely adorable!!


----------



## Mom2Sam (Jun 9, 2008)

OMG!!! What an adorable baby, poor scared little girl.


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

BUMP!


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

BUMP


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

Up you go little one.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Bump!!


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

BUMP


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

Moving you up again!


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

No interest in this baby?


----------

